# Both eyes open or one eye closed while aiming.



## Ghetto Blaster (May 2, 2020)

Is it better to keep both eyes open while aiming or is it better to close one eye? I find that shooting during the day I am more accurate closing one eye. However, shooting at night or under low light levels if I close one eye I often lose sight of the target I am aiming at.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

In my opinion it's best to shoot with both eyes open. If you are shooting targets at a fixed distance, you can get away with closing one eye. Other than that, you need both eyes to have the best depth perception and ability to judge different target distances. Ask anyone that's lost sight in one eye (I knew someone) and they'll tell you there is a large learning curve to get used to it. I sometimes close one eye for just a second to make sure my bands are aligned properly, then I shoot with both eyes open. Again just my opinion, but we were designed to be able to see, focus and concentrate on an object with two eyes, just like all predators.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Both open for me. You walk, run and do everyday tasks with both eyes open so why not shoot that way?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Both eyes open.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Both open. A very wise shooter told me that. You have to see your target in order to hit it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Both eyes open . It took me several tries, but once I got used to shooting with both eyes open it helped tremendously.


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

I don’t know how you guys do it. I always tilt my fork to the left with both eyes open and throw the shot right. Tried some again this morning after reading this thread and couldn’t hit anything. Sounds like something I should practice though.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

craigbutnotreally said:


> I don't know how you guys do it. I always tilt my fork to the left with both eyes open and throw the shot right. Tried some again this morning after reading this thread and couldn't hit anything. Sounds like something I should practice though.


Master eye and pouch hand the same side??


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> craigbutnotreally said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know how you guys do it. I always tilt my fork to the left with both eyes open and throw the shot right. Tried some again this morning after reading this thread and couldn't hit anything. Sounds like something I should practice though.
> ...


 I'm right eye dominant. Hold pouch with right. I can squint with the left and do alright but fully open? I'd have better luck just throwing the slingshot. It almost seems like my eyes try to "fight" for dominance with both open and aiming.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

craigbutnotreally said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > craigbutnotreally said:
> ...


Aim as usual. Close your left eye to make sure you have a good sight picture. Then open your left without moving anything and observe the sight picture. Do that several times until you get familiar with how things look with both eyes open. Then release the shot with both open. Take your time at first, but then do it quickly. Take about 2 -3 seconds to do this: Left closed. Both open. Left closed. Both open. Shoot. After a little while you should be able to do just one cycle. Left closed. Both open. Shoot. Once you get used to the new sight picture you should have no trouble shooting both open.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*When aiming, I close one eye like sighting a rifle. For instinctive, both eyes open.*


----------



## Shaku (Sep 13, 2020)

I shoot with 1,5 eyes open.

I usually Close my non dominant eye halfway, to make focusing easier

Gesendet von meinem S55 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rowbow (Jul 12, 2021)

use both eyes the dominant eye will take over with practice, it also relaxes your face equals less tension in the neck area


----------



## zaqq72 (May 11, 2019)

First, both eyes open, the dominant eye works automatically and you have a complete view. Then one eye closed checking band alignment.


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

I shoot one eye closed. Right eye dominant pouch in left hand.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve been training with this for a couple weeks now. Before too long I began to notice that it just became my natural method. Occasionally I’ll still squint an eye very quickly if needed but for the most part it’s quite comfortable. Focus on the target, not on the tip of your slingshot (some will disagree with that). You’ll see two forks but after a bit of time your brain ignores the incorrect one. A bit like it does with your nose, for example. Technically you can always see your nose but the brain blocks it out. Don’t test it for too long though, you’ll keep seeing your nose for about a week.  Oh I’m LHH right eye dominant, but I’m not certain that it matters.


----------



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

I am right hand dominant holding slingshot in right hand..shooting both eyes open..I anchor near left eye..but I guess I am aiming through right eye..because I shoot both open..


----------



## cwilkes (Nov 8, 2018)

Try using your dominant eye down the bands, and sort of half close the other one for a second or so as you draw to ensure bands are aligned.
Both eyes will always remain open, but the dominant eye is doing 90% of the work.
The other ones just there for the vital depth perception aspect of it all
Try throwing a sock or something at a target with one eye shut, it's amazingly hard mate!


----------

